# Murphy's oil?



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

So, I was reading on some of the Pedigree sites for show shampoo and grooming. A few people swore by Murphy's cleaning oil. They said not only does it fluff up the hair and give it a high shine but it's amazing for dogs with high hi allergies or dogs that had reactions to other shampoos that were supposed to be for allergies and/or hyper allogenic. Has anyone used this?

I'm stuck with grooming anyway, as should you use really any shampoo as it removes the insulating oils and causes other issues. 

Really two part question, one with the Murphy's and other shampoo or not, if so which ones, best shot brands?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Most of the dog show people I know use Isle of Dog. I'll be interested in hearing experiences with Murphy's oil.... I use it on my leather.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

So will I. It's nontoxic and has natural oils in it, I'm curious


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

:bump: I'm really curious. Has anyone tried the Murphys?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

grooming starts on the inside.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I could see "spit shining" a dog with it by running a slightly covered rag with Murphy's but not any more than that. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Used it for 10 years until I started making my own! 

*K-9 Shampoo *
1/2 Cup Castile Soap (from health food store)
1/2 Cup Vegetable Glycerin (from health food store). You can use more if your dog tends to have a dry coat.
1 Cup Purified Water
10 to 20 Drops of your favorite Essential Oil (optional)

Using a funnel, measure and pour water, Castile Soap, and Glycerin into the empty, clean shampoo bottle or water bottle. Add drops of Essential Oils (your discretion as to how much) directly into shampoo bottle. Turn bottle upside down slowly a few times before each use. Keep away from eyes during use.


*For a rinse:* mix 50% Apple Cider Vinegar (not other vinegar's)to 50% water. Work into coat in small areas until entire dog is covered. Let dog drip dry! Vinegar is also an insect repellent and helps itching dogs! Organic vinegar from the health food store is the best as it contains live enzymes, but grocery store vinegar will work too! Keep away from eyes during use.


Moms


----------

